# Clown head on spikes



## TWISTEDUK (Jun 15, 2009)

*ITEMS NEEDED*

*Old Mask* (any will do) I buy mine just after Halloween, when people sell there costume off on ebay or stores lower the prices to clear stock.

*Chicken Wire*

*Great Stuff* (expanding Foam)

*Small Bucket/ Bowl* (mine is a haribos sweets container)

*Black Masking Tap*

*Cheap Clown Wig* preferable color-full

*3 Foot Long 1.5” Plastic Drainage Pipe* preferable white

*Small Bag of Post Cerement* You can do at least 3 out of a small bag

*Plastic Knife* or Chopper Optional

First take the mask and covered the mouth and eye hole on the inside of the mask with the tape. Then take the chicken wire and make a head sized ball and place it in the mask. Then pad it out in places, so it fills the head fullly, making sure there is a space in the centre to add the pipe later on down the line.
I then suspended the mask, so it would not distort, when filling with the expanding foam. (I tied string to the chicken wire and attached other end to my ladder so it hunger freely.) Now add the great stuff, remembering not to over fill it. You want the bottom to only slightly to ballon out so it looks like a severed head.
The head on the left hand side was an over fill of the mask on the right. I managed to get the mask off and then add the eyes, nose and mouth/ teeth with das clay.







Next I took the Bucket, drainage tube and cerement. Placed the bucket on floor, half fill with cerement compound, then centered the drainage pipe add water to compound and leave to harden. Make sure the pipe is vertical, I braced mine between two benches.







When the head and bass have hardened, take them both and line the pipe up on the head and turn it around and ad pressure the pipe should cut in the foam. when 6-8” in stop take it off and add glue to the pipe and re-enter it.
Now paint it, bucket white, mask white, add the black masking tape vertical to the bucket with equal spacing, the horizontal up the pipe. There is so many great clown make up designs on the internet, pick that one you want. then paint the exposed foam in blood colors, browns and reds and run it down the pole and in to the bucket. Don't forget to a high gloss varnish to the blooded and make up areas.



















Then use a saw and make a cut in the top of the head and add a prop Knife or chopper. Then cut up the wig in to clump of hair and make up a strange design any thing goings. You can add bow ties, squirting flowers, at my party i tied helium balloons to them.
Hope this help any one and questions please post below and if you make one please add you pics to this post, it would be great to see other design.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

These are *fantastic*!!! Very well done! Just a suggestion, but have you thought about making the bottom into popcorn bins full of popcorn? First thought that popped into my head! Either way, they look killer! Great job!


----------



## hallowicked (Mar 27, 2013)

This may sound weird, but the part that sets it off for me is the stands you made. It makes me think of the beetlejuice theme when I look at them.
Anyway, wicked job.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I love the black and white stripes for this use. Very carnival like still. Nice job TwistedUK. I remember some of your photos from last years' carnival theme post in the Party section. You do a nice set up. 

I have several POTC quartermaster masks (with sewn mouths a la shrunken head look) that I'm going to use on posts as a warning to approaching ToTers. Similar treatment as your clowns but more traditional. Never thought of doing something like what you did with my clown masks though.


----------



## creepyqueen (Jan 9, 2013)

I just love these guys! Thanks again for the how too!


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

This is an excellent idea, and can be used with all kinds of masks to make a theme! I love it!


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

great idea. Easy way to give new life to old masks that are starting to dry up too...

I love the idea of adding balloons and using these to line a walkway into a carnival tent or something similar.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Looks like more winners! As usual!!!!


----------



## lanie077 (Sep 2, 2009)

great job, i will have to give this a try


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Totally cool idea!


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice recycle of older mask...love the black strips as well. 

I have used spray foam and chix wire, in the past, for body forms, but never thought about inside a mask...Great Idea...thanks for sharing!

PB


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

These are awesome! I have a Don Post Clown head on a post, and these look even better!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

That is a cool creative idea! Love it!


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

nice work looks great !!!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Carnevilicious! Will be making a version of these in the future. Thank you for the tut.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

I bought some very nice clown masks last year on clearance, and bought some costumes along with them to make life size figures with. Two of the costumes came with their own included masks. These cheapo package masks were not as nice as the ones I bought for my lifesize figures, but they were great to make into this prop! The masks distorted a little bit with the expanding foam, but for this prop its no big deal. I used large popcorn tubs from Dollar Tree so I wouldn't have to paint the tubs myself, and found a red and black polka-dot fashion duct tape at Walmart. I thought the concept of fashion duct tape was really silly as a product idea, but it was perfect for this project. 

I might still fill the tubs up with popcorn or something like that to conceal the concrete, but they're otherwise done. Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## Skeptic (Aug 29, 2013)

Too cool! I can see a bunch of these bordering a driveway...


----------



## jonnyci (Mar 1, 2011)

mosntersquad - Looks great! we are doing a Carnevil theme this year and I bought the exact same mask as you in your pic, on the left. I have 3 more coming from Ebay for this project. I was thinking of taking a step further and putting Tiki Torches through them. I will be lining my driveway like you mentioned Skeptic


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*THESE ARE GREAT! I needed a little something to add to my circus theme and this is just the thing! Thanks for posting the tutorial love it*


----------

